# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Surgical robot for cochlear implantation, Bern, Switzerland

## Airicist

Contributors:

Inselspital, Bern University Hospital

ARTORG Center for Biomedical Engineering Research, University of Bern

"„Instrument Flight” to the Inner Ear"

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Cochlea Implantation, Inselspital and ARTORG Center

Published on Mar 15, 2017




> A team of surgeons and engineers of Inselspital, Bern University Hospital, and the ARTORG Center for Biomedical Engineering Research, University of Bern, have developed a high-precision surgical robot for cochlear implantation. On 15 March 2017 they report on their first successful Robotic Cochlear Implantation (RCI) in Science Robotics.

----------

